# 921 for sale - saw this on ebay



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Anyone interested, there is a new 921 for sale on Ebay for $1699 plus $105 shipping and handling from a retailer. So you wonder why you can't buy one for list from your retailer? Ah, capitalism, you gotta love it!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Economics 101.

When Supply falls, Demand increases. And when Demand increases in an environment with limited Supply, prices often rise as well........


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Doesn't the site www.dishnetwork.com sell it for 1000 dollars?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Not at the moment. You cannot buy a 921 directly from Dish Network at the current point in time. Instead, you have to purchase it through one of their retailers, and hence the gouging which can occur.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

And, even if Dish did allow you to order them directly right now, they'd still be going for a premium since they aren't actually shipping anywhere. I won't be overly surprised if they actually get that kind of cash for a 921 right now. Some people just want one and don't really have concerns about cost. (Note: I'm not one of those people -- I want one, but I do have concerns about cost!) 

- John...


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> I want one, but I do have concerns about cost!)


Me too; I also want one, and am concerned about price. But I'm also concerned about quality. There is a reason they are in short supply right now, and I'm certainly not going to pay a premium price for a inferior product (what's that saying about a fool and his money?). As much as it hurts, I'll wait until they get most of the bugs worked out and they are selling at MSRP or below.


----------

